# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات SARAS BOXES HWK  طريقة فك شفرة سامسونغ t369 على التورنادو.

## bodr41

*   * *طريقة فك شفرة سامسونغ t369 على التورنادو.* *   صورة الجهاز  * جهاز سامسونغ* T369 هو من الاجهزة الحديثة ويعتبرمن الجيل الثاني . وهو من الموديلات التي تحتاج الى فك الشفرة و فك قفل البطاقة ليقبل الشريحة الجديدة.
 واليوم ان شاء الله ساحاول شرح طريقة فك شفرة وقفل البطاقة وكيفية ادخال الاكواد للجهاز. *   لنتابع الطريقة     *   ناتي الان الى كيفية ادخال الاكواد 
لدينا كود الشفرة---------------**72526050** :* *NCk**ة ولدينا كود قفل البطاقة ---------------SP: 19158460  ندخل بطاقة مرفوضة للجهاز ونركب الاكواد بهده الكيفية :   
اسال الله التوفيق OUSSAMA1  *

----------


## امير الصمت

شرح وافى من شخص رائع  بالتوفيق

----------


## bodr41

حياك الله اخي الحبيب الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
وشكرا على مرورك والله يحفظك .

----------

